# Worüber habt ihr heute gelacht?



## peltorkid (31. März 2017)

[SIZE=12pt]Ich fange an: Ich war Letzens mit einem guten Freund in Budapest. Wir hatten unglaublich viel Spaß und heute habe ich wieder an eine lustige Szene denken müssen. In der Innenstadt waren ganz viele Promoter für die Hop on Hop off city touren. Natürlich wurden wir öfters angesprochen und gefragt, ob wir eine machen wollen und bei einem mal hat uns ein Mann eben gefragt: "you wanna hop on hop off bus tour?", wir: "no, thanks", er "you can hop on, you can hop off, you have bus, you have tour" und das hat er halt mit einem sehr lustigen Akzent gesagt. Keine Ahnung, ob das genauso lustig geschrieben rüber kommt, aber ich kann mich gerade gar nicht mehr halten vor lachen, wenn ich wieder daran denke [/SIZE]


----------



## cloudy-sky (31. März 2017)

Heute habe ich einen Arbeitskollegen dabei beobachtet, wie er "ganz cool" Obst jonglieren wollte. Leider ist alles auf dem Boden gelandet


----------



## tripmeup (31. März 2017)

Die Politik, die Politiker das Leben! eher so in Richtung Tragikkomödie!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. Juni 2017)

Über die Ankündigung des neuen Ehrensystems in League of Legends. Wir sehr man für gutes spielen und Freundlichkeit bisher belohnt wurde sieht man ja an den Badges...nicht. 
Da man jetzt aber quasi gezwungen wird sich zu benehmen und wahrscheinlich trotzdem keine Ehrungen bekommt, wird das sauer aufstoßen. Ich seh den Chat schon vor mir: If you honor me I'll honor me. HONOR ME AND I BUY YOU SKIN111!!

Oh man, witzig ist es aber.


----------



## Tikume (30. Juni 2017)

League of Legends war doch dieser Beleidigungssimulator?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. Juni 2017)

Du kannst doch herausfinden wie viele Teenis angeblich intimen Austausch mit deiner Mama hatten.


----------



## spectrumizer (30. Juni 2017)

League of Legends war doch dieser Beleidigungssimulator?


War das nicht WoW?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. Juni 2017)

WoW war die Real Life Looser Kompensation.


----------



## Aun (30. Juni 2017)

^
bin selbst erstaunt wie sehr sich der chat bis heute dann doch gewandelt hat. hier bekommst auf den großen servern nur noch gildenwerbung mit score 905+/40 oder goldseller mit 100k für 1 &#8364; 

btw hast du das nicht auch jahrelang zur kompensation gesuchtet? ( played 144 tage ^^ xD)


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. Juli 2017)

Habs viel gespielt, aber eher persönliche Ziele verfolgt als mich in Raids rumzuärgern.^^


----------



## spectrumizer (1. Juli 2017)

WoW war die Real Life Looser Kompensation.


Der Beleidigungs-Simulator läuft meistens erst ab Random Mythic+ Inis bzw. Random HC Raids, wenn die Kompensatoren einen gewissen Level von "Retardedness" erreicht, bzw. überschritten haben.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. Juli 2017)




----------



## CadBane123 (10. Juli 2017)

heute beginnt mien urlaub!


----------



## Martin969 (16. März 2018)

Heute auf die Kommentare auf diesem Thema !


----------



## ZAM (16. März 2018)

http://www.buffed.de/World-of-Warcraft-Spiel-42971/News/Battle-for-Azeroth-gerade-Ruecken-so-geht-es-1252318/#answer282405


----------



## Dackel93 (17. Oktober 2018)

an dies und das


----------

